# Is there any way to have an iPhone repaired in Toronto?



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

Or do I have to wait for it to be released officially.

For some reason the unit won't make calls at all anymore.

I've searched online for a parts and I know they're available, but first and foremost finding out what's wrong with it is my main concern.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Backup, and then try a full restore before worrying about getting the phone fixed. You may have to re-install any 'adjustments' you have made, but it will be far easier and less costly if this works. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

call up apple and send it in for repair. a lot of users here are probably interested in seeing how that goes with the unlocking and the getting service for iphones in canada


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

When I picked mine up from Buffalo on Friday, every associate I talked to gave me the same speech about software unlocks voiding your warranty. Since I made no attempt to hide the fact that I was from Canada, they were really stand-offish about it, even to the point of being hostile.

Of course, there's no way (I think) of them knowing you unlocked the phone if you restore it to factory default.

A bit off-topic, but Apple should really consider showing the same level of respect to customers who pay them $400 for a phone and live in Canada as those who pay $400 and live in the US.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I did not have that problem at all. I paid by credit card, and the sales rep asked for ID. I showed her my Ontario drivers license and she just said "I'm not going to say anything... I'm sure you did your research and know what you're doing". She was extremely friendly and helpful, gave me some "one to one" free support vouchers and even said I can use them in Canada if I like.

In my experience, 90% of the time people react in kind. Perhaps you were being a little cocky about being Canadian and unlocking the phone... at least that's the impression I'm getting from the way you're talking in your post. And if you were, I'd have been inclined to react the same way the Apple folks did.

Just a thought.
A7


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

At the Buffalo store yesterday they were polite but clear that 1) there was no warrantee support in canada for the iPhone and 2) installing a firmware hack could very well result in bricking the thing if you try installing apple's next update. That said, I would not bet against the hacker crowd on finding a new workaround.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

there's a repair place by my work who are selling unlocked iPhones... it's an iPod/cell phone service centre so perhaps they service the iPod as well???

Gear For Tech
3339 Bloor Street West
http://www.gearfortech.com/


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks so much for the replies everyone! This place really is living up to it's name in spades 

My problem is that I bought the phone from someone who (I think) didn't unlock it properly.

So where it normally says the carrier, it now says No Service.

Anyone here know how to get around this? Like if I do a System Restore and do it properly maybe?


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

The "No Service" issue is exactly what I encountered when I unlocked my iPhone. It happens to quite a few people. After a LOT of digging and searching, this is what fixed it:
Iphone Unbricked Method (No Service) - djjeffa.com

Hope that helps.
Andy


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

That looks amazing as the reviews of it are all praise!

But... I'm a little confused and want to cover my bases before I dive in.

(sorry, literally just got the iphone like an hour ago)

Does this mean I have to run these commands from a SSH client into the phone?

Can anyone give me a bit of a run through about this?

Thanks so much in advance everyone!

edit: I'm pretty sure the only reason I don't understand the steps on that link are because of the broken english... little help?


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

This should get you started on how to properly SSH into the phone.

Software Unlock - The iPhone Dev Wiki

From there, you should be able to put 2 and 2 together and figure out how to use the first link I posted.

A7

P.S. I've said it before and I'll say it again... unlocking the iPhone is NOT always as easy as some make it out to be. There are a fair number of iPhones that will exhibit this "no service" issue... so buyer beware.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

TechFan101 said:


> Hi. My iPhone had a cracked screen and I took it to iShopRepair.ca on Bay St Toronto. They were pretty darn fast!
> 
> Good Luck.


This is what I posted about your other post (1 of 2) which unsurprisingly also concerned i shop repair. If it's a real place (which I doubt but which you seem to be promoting with the "I took my iPhone there!" comment), why not just buy an ad?



HowEver said:


> That site is either a clone/theft of irepair.ca, or run by the same people. I'm betting this first-time poster knows.


----------

